# Child and pony size dilemna



## smiggy (14 June 2010)

My 11yr old daughter has just started riding again after a year off. She loves riding and looking after the ponies but is soooo nervous when she rides. One of the things she worries about is the height of the pony.
She is riding my sons 13.2 pony in the school but its a whizzy little thing and would be too much for her out and about.
Have found something that sounds perfect but its only 12.2.
Im happy to buy her something thats a bit too small if its the right one and on the basis that it will only last a year or so. She wont be doing anything competitive on it for a while anyway.
Do you think its a daft plan and if you were the vendor would you be happy to sell to someone on that basis?


----------



## itsme123 (14 June 2010)

My friend's 11 year old rides an 11.2hh, my 10 year old was riding a 10hh pony until recently. 

So long as your child isn't overly tall or heavy for their age. 

Years ago kids rode their first ponies until their teens, and the smaller the pony is the more safe she'll feel. 

Go for it


----------



## PennyJ (14 June 2010)

Having been there 4 years ago, I'd say find a kind bigger one.  We managed to find a kind rising 6yo who hadn't done much who has turned into the most wonderful pony, brave, bold, kind and sensible and they have the most wonderful relationship together.  She trusted him to look after her, which he did when she was smaller, he absolutely adores her, he does still look after her, but will "push" her now when she's being a wimp by taking the initiative, which she is prepared to go along with because she knows him so well.  

My other daughter has a 13.1 who I bought as the ultimate confidence giver  - we have the same problem you have..  Really she's a bit too small, but we don't want to move her on.  Problem solved for now - she managed to do her tendon in the same day we seriously talked about selling her, so she's now having a year off and we've just found out she's in foal...


----------



## LauraWheeler (14 June 2010)

I'm 27 and Herbie is only 12.3hh  So no i don't see a problem at all.


----------



## Kayfamily (14 June 2010)

My first pomy was a 12.2 Welsh B x Arab, I was 10 when I got her and sold her when i was 13. As long as she's not too heavy I'm sure she'll be fine.


----------



## missyme10 (14 June 2010)

I think pretty much the same as everyone else, if your daughter isn't overly tall or heavy, she could get even more than a year out of the pony.
No point in over horsing kids, even if its even only in their minds. If she's happy on a 12.2hh, then thats the right size for her x


----------



## Milliepony (14 June 2010)

My petite, lightweight 15 year old daughter is just right for her 13.2hh (she's had the mare since she was 11 and does everything she wants to do with her) and regularly rides a 12.2hh (both Welshies) so I'd say if your child and the pony you have in mind are suited, then why not? Hope they have lots of fun together


----------



## Honey08 (14 June 2010)

Personally I would rathe see a child riding the right size, or slightly too small pony, than over horse them and scare them.  So many parents seem to over horse their children nowadays.  I'm running the local gymkhana practices at our pc, and hardly any of the children can get on the ponies - let alone control them! 

You just have to watch that their feet aren't way below the pony's belly, or bad habits develop - like gripping up with the heals etc..

Let her get her confidence for a year or so, then go from there...xx


----------



## Llewellyn (15 June 2010)

Would agree whatever she feels confident on- look at pony club gymkanas with people holding onto their ponies for as long as possible.
And on staying on the same pony I took my pony to camp when I was 10 first time (having bought him age two when I was eight) and mum still has him now (and I'm 22) and I still compete on him when I go home took him to pony club last year! poor boy went from pony club games through to novice tests through to more complicated stuff. Would say for children a friend is more important than size I was over horsed till about the age of 15 but I would have and still do trust him over anything.
Another thing if you have the money/space is to keep the pony in reserve once she does move up I've had other horses but always kept my pony not only for lameness back up but also its much easier to gain confidence on a new one if its not your only option known several kids who have done this since also reduces the resentment of the angel pony going and the new one taking over.


----------



## DanielleAngel (15 June 2010)

Up until recently, I was rproducing an 11.2hh SHP and have produced two 12hh WHP.
I'm 16 now and 5'5 and still ride a few ponies 12.2hh + and have never had problems, I'm about 8stone so the M&M's have no problem carrying me.

I personally don't think you're too big for a horse untill you're stirrups are past it's belly and nearly to it's knees.
Obviously, overweight riders are terrible for horses that are too small for them. But being tall and being heavy are different things alltogether.


----------



## smiggy (15 June 2010)

Thanks every one thats really helpful stuff and kind of goes along with my gut feeling.
Shes less than 5ft and weighs about 5 stone dressed to ride so should be ok for the pony
Fingers crossed its the right one then


----------



## frazzled (15 June 2010)

I would keep her on something she is happy and comfortable on. Nothing is worse than them losing confidence by over horsing. Hope you find the right pony


----------



## ilovecobs (15 June 2010)

when i was 11 i got a 14.2, really kind, steady and amazing in traffic. kept him forever  I was really tall for my age, but as long as the pony is really good and not a lot too big she should be fine, also after a year she may look a little too tall for the pony but she most likely wont be too heavy for it.  I hope you fine one suitable.


----------



## MrsMozart (15 June 2010)

My D1 is about as tall as me now (five eight and a bit), and she's holding on tight to her first pony who is 13.3hh-ish (on a good day lol). He's a lightweight cob, so takes up her lanky legs to some extent lol. She's never likely to outgrow him weightwise, so think carefully lass.... 'cos I know we'll still have Little Cob no matter what other horses come and go 

Sensibly speaking, given that children are on the whole not a weight issue for these ponies, get something smaller rather than bigger. Child can then handle on ground easier, and it's not so far to fall so there is less fear factor. Just need to make sure that pony doesn't take the mickey out of a child due to balance or strength or experience 

Have fun! And a hot choccy to sip whilst you mull it over


----------



## spotty_pony (15 June 2010)

I would say look for a bigger one, as your daughter may get attached to the pony and not want to sell it after a year, whereas if you find a suitable bigger pony she will be able to keep it for years.


----------

